# Lbe Privacy Guard Is Back!



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

This is the first app I install when setting up an Android device. Must have, was recently incompatible with CM7, but updated version now works again.

Puts you in control of your Android tablet or phone by managing app access to your contacts, call log, location, internet, etc., etc. You'll find out what apps are actually doing in the background and have fine-tuned control over what they access on you phone.

Side benefit - you can deny the Facebook app access to location with LBE Privacy Guard, and then the FB app works fine, no FCs.



joeblow789 said:


> For those interested, the new LBE Privacy Guard is now officially released in English.


http://forum.xda-dev...1091065&page=45

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1328000

https://market.andro...e.security.lite

http://www.lbesec.com/lite/en/


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Been using this all day and haven't had any issues, looks like a very solid upgrade.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

It tells me its not available on my device, motorola bionic, liberty v1.0.....

EDIT:drr didnt realize i was on touchpad forum...i have both of them open sorry


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Borrax said:


> It tells me its not available on my device, motorola bionic, liberty v1.0.....
> 
> EDIT:drr didnt realize i was on touchpad forum...i have both of them open sorry


Download it from the xda thread...it will run fine on your Bionic.

From this link here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18933546&postcount=436


----------



## notfearsome (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been using privacy guard until I switched to the Chinese security master. Somethingkiller at xda hacked in English but I have been Leary to try it.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

notfearsome said:


> I have been using privacy guard until I switched to the Chinese security master. Somethingkiller at xda hacked in English but I have been Leary to try it.


This release is the real thing, the link in the xda thread I posted above is to the official version, and it's in the market as well. Uninstall the Chinese version first.


----------

